# Rescued vs Birdnapped? Pink Pigeon?



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

I found a pinkish looking bird that resembles a pigeon on the beach in Massachusetts. I felt it may have been out of it element and may not survive in this cold. I first thought he was a tropical bird due to his (crest) feather on the back of his head sticking up in the air and his unusual color. I approached bird and he seemed to stumble a bit and looked a little tamer then a wild bird due to him letting me pick him up. I brought him home and he seems to like my dogs old crate and wild bird seed and water. I have spoken with the Massachusetts Audubon Society and they recommend based upon my story of event I keep this bird for the winter and then in summer free him in a park where people generally feed birds. So I am not sure if I had rescued this bird or taken him away from his environment. Would some one like to see a picture of this bird to help identify his breed so that I may better care for him during the cold winter? I could E-mail picture.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little bird.
I am not sure of what you are describing is a pigeon.
A picture would be great. Can you post a pic so more members can give their input?

If he is eating, drinking and feeling cofortable in his crate that is good sign. 
But, a bird who lets himself pick up is either sick or very tame, and in either case not releasable, at least for now.

Please, keep us updated on this little one and if possible post a pic with you next post.

Thanks
Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Many thanks for helping out this bird.

_"Would some one like to see a picture of this bird to help identify his breed so that I may better care for him during the cold winter? I could E-mail picture."_
A picture would be wonderful. You can attach the picture here on the site by scrolling down to, & clicking on 'Manage Attachments'. Instructions will follow.
If, for some reason you are unable to post your photo, you can email it to me at: [email protected] & I will be happy to post it.

Cindy


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Picture of Pinky Bird for help identifing bird.*

Here is a picture if anyone knows what kind bird it is so that I can care for him appropriately


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It appears to be a fancy pigeon of some kind. Very striking bird.  
By all means, do not release him. 
Does he have any bands on his leg(s)?

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

There is some reason this bird has allowed you to catch him.
Does he appear to have any visible injuries?
How do his droppings look?
Could you gently open his beak & check to see if there is anything type of obstruction in his mouth/throat? His mouth should be nice & pink.

Until you know what is going on, I would suggest placing a towel lined heating pad, set on low, under him. In the event he isn't feeling well or may have a injury, the heat will help greatly to maintain his normal body temperature.

Please let us know how he is doing.

Cindy


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Brace /cast? Droppings.*

No identification band but if you look at one of its legs you can see some type of brace/cast? It looks like it made of brown suede or leather and wrapped with heavy duty string. I wasn’t sure it was a messenger bird at he lost his message. I am all new to bird lingo but it looks like it is tame and was cared for from someone. The item described looks as if it is unwrapping from its leg and the I was thinking maybe it was a sort of cast someone made and intended for it to fall off after a period of time after they released the bird.
I can only guess to what it may be and what may have happen to him. Pinky is growing on us and we would be very happy to assist him during the winter. He seems to be smiling al the time.

As far as dropping go he had a lot of clear liquid ones with a streak of green going through them. He is now producing more typical one I see on the street White with black in the middle.
I will give him a better examination when I get home. What do you think about the brace/cast?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks like a tumbler or a roller pigeon to me. They are just a special type of pigeon that performs acrobatictics in the air. I must say though, that bird looks like it's been dyed. I wonder....if someone has purposely dyed this bird for some sick practises. Could also just be my computer monitor. Please keep this bird, warm, dry and calm for now and see how he/she responds. Do not release this bird as others have said.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Looks like the pigeon is dyed with pink dye, I remember we had another member here that posted a picture of a pink pigeon (a homer I believe).. Let me see if I can find the post..

- Edited: Here is what I came up with:
http://starbulletin.com/96/10/07/features/story1.html

From this thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4461&referrerid=636


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dye?*

I was wondering at one point if it were a racing type bird maybe someone dyed him so that they could identify it from the others during races. But I dont know the practices of sporting birds and what is acceptable in the sport.
I will see if I can get some of the pink to rub off on a cotton swab to test if maybe it is dye.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"What do you think about the brace/cast?"_
I doubt that it is a cast. I'm thinking more on the line of some sort of identification.

Although I have a couple fancy pigeons as rescues that have become members of our family, I'm not versed on the different types of bands.
I've never heard of the type you have described. Are there any numbers, letters, etc., on it?
Perhaps others with more 'band' experience can help identify what this is.

He definitely is not a releasable pij.
Something to think about, pigeons make wonderful pets. 

Cindy


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pet?*

I will get a close up picture of that thing on his leg tonight and post tomorrow along with the results from my home examination from the advice given by all who have assisted me and the bird today I am sure he/she is also grateful. I was willing to consider keeping the bird as a pet if it was in the best interest of the bird. It is sounding as if it is the right thing to do at this point.

So I guess it was a rescue rather than a bird napping then!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cindy, I just wrote you an email, please disregard. I wrote before checking the site (it' still too early for me-LOL).
Thanks for assiting pinky in posting the link.

Beautiful bird.

If you don't find the owner, please consider keeping the bird as a pet. Those birds don't live in the wild, so releasing him would not be an option.

Thank you for caring for this sweet lost baby.

Reti


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Confused!*

I just got an email from a professional I sent a picture to and I posted it below. Is this person stating the bird is a common rock pigeon?
I must say I have looked at the rock pigeons pictures and I cant see he resembles one. I do not have experience and would not want to discredit anyone’s information but do you guys think the bird is a rock pigeon?

Dear Michael,
This is a Rock Pigeon, formerly known as Rock Dove. They come in
some standard colors and they also have some unusual colors such as this
one. 

Birders' Exchange
American Birding Association


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

As far as I know, all pigeons are descended from Rock Pigeons. So, maybe that is what he is refering to.
But, I am pretty sure what you have there is a breed. 
We have several members very knowledgable with the different breeds, so I hope somebody will let us know what this beautiful bird is.

You can also make a google search for show pigeons, maybe you find something that resembles you pigie.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for rescuing this lovely bird. It is definitely a specialty breed of pigeon and cannot be released back to the wild to fend for its self. I'd have to go with the others who have guessed that this is a white bird that has either been dyed on purpose or has gotten into something that caused the pink coloration.

Will look forward to the picture of whatever is attached to the legs. I suspect it needs to be removed once we are sure it isn't serving a purpose such as correcting splayed legs.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like it may be a crossbreed, definitely a fancy pigeon. It has a shell crest like our nuns, but doesn't look exactly like any of the breeds in the NPA's "Pigeons of North America in the 21st Century" book. Definitely appears to have been dyed--that is not a color found in nature on a pigeon. "Rock dove" just means pigeon, and there are literally hundreds of domestic breeds. I've never heard of the type of band you describe; it sounds like a custom thing. The bird should definitely be kept as a pet. It sounds as though you've found a new friend.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Color of Birds*

I think you might have to ask yourself how humane this color "treatment" is to the birds. When I was a kid, they use to do the same thing to baby chickens and you could buy all the colors of the rainbow. It was outlawed for being an inhumane treatment to the birds. In those days it was accomblished by injecting a dye into the egg before it hatched. Perhaps that is the reason he calls it a "Trade Secret" and refers to vitamins and such. Hogwash ! He has simply revived a practice which should have remained ancient history. Many of the birds will eventually die as a result of creating these poor "freaks"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Michael,

Amazing looking bird...if I were you, I would definitely considering keeping him...just beautiful!


Warren --re "trade secret." Wow, disturbing information there. Let's hope that is not what that guy in Hawaii is doing....and if he is and it is outlawed, how the heck does he get away with it!? The things people will do to make a buck!

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, that sure isn't any feral pigeon that's for sure. I'll look up mu references and try to figure out what breed it is. Most certainly wouldn't survive out free. This is a domestic bred bird, and looks like a lovely little thing. You should think about keeping him, and if you can't he can come up here(Maine) and I'll find him a birdie soul mate.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

There is a variety of Old German Owls (called "self") which are all white. The beak looks small, can't tell if there is a frill down the front. Definitely a cutie!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I looked again at the photo - are there dark feathers in the tail? If so, it still could be Old German Owl - there are shield marked (wing) and tail marked varieties.  I am SO glad you rescued that little bird! Just thinking of it out on a Massachusetts beach this time of year...BRRR!!!


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Examination for Pinky Pigeon*

I went home and gave pinky a heating pad wrapped in a towel and then attempted to examin him but he wanted no part of that. He flapped his wings at me and kept me from also taking a closer look at his leg with the brace/cast on it. Pinky is pooping up a storm and drinking all his water about 6-8 ounces a day. Also it doesn’t look like the pink is dye. There are parts of his roots of his hair that are pink
He appears to be over what ever he had and is back to being a tame but *caution-able bird unlike when I found him.

Many thanks to all. *


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*10 to 1*

That are the odds I place, if you pull out a wing feather, it will grow back in white !! This bird was abused by the prior owner !!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I would keep that pink sweetheart as your own! S/he deserves to be well treated and have a loving pemanent home.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

That's a dye job for sure, and I'd agree with Birdmom, it's a crossbreed of some sort. It looks like several I have, which were roller/capuchine crosses. I will see if i can dig up a pic, the crest is the same. 

My guess would be someone was using them for parties and releases, and just got all white birds, instead of all white homers, and this little fellow got lost. I'm wondering if the funky deal on the leg was attached to a string or wire at some point, never seen anything like that before. 

The other possibilty that comes to mind is it may have been a crossbreed dyed a wild color and flown with homers or rollers as a target for hawks. Something to distract them from the "good" birds. 

In either case, he's in better hands now!!!

Good luck

Dave


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

This is a roller/capuchine cross   If the pic works, that is, lol. Also, he's like me, blinks at the wrong time, lol


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's a cute pigeon, Dave. I have a roller hen mated to an Old Dutch Capuchine and I wondered what they would produce. I even let them try a round. But he is very old and can't fill the eggs. We don't know how old he is. He was found (unbanded) as an injured adult after a big storm 12 years ago by some kind people who kept him for 10 years. He doesn't fly around and spends all his time on the floor of the loft or in his low nest box with his young wife. But he seems happy and he's a beautiful bird, deep red with a white head, flights and tail.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It could just be that the pigeon has been fed a whole lot of something containing carotene, just as pink flamingos consume a lot of crayfish and other stuff which are rich in this ingredient - they are not born pink.

John


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

David ~ Thank you for posting the picture. For one year, I have wondered what type of pigeon Jesse is.
Many hours have been spent trying to identify him, but
I could never find a picture of a pigeon that looked like Jesse.

When I saw the pink pigeon, I said, "Oh my God." He or she, had the closest resemblance yet.
Jesse looks like the pigeon in your picture. At first glance, he seems to be completely white, although there are brown feathers mixed in. They were soft brown,
but are becoming darker as time goes by.
Jesse's eyes are golden yellow. Since your pigeon blinked, I don't know if his eyes are the same color. Anyway, if that makes no difference as to identification, then I finally know that Jesse is a roller/capuchine.

Does "capuchuine" mean Old Dutch Capuchine, or are there other capuchines? 

Phyll


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

phyll said:


> Does "capuchuine" mean Old Dutch Capuchine, or are there other capuchines?
> 
> Phyll


I'm actually not sure if there are diffrent types  I had taken in a pair of capuchines from another breeder who had to get rid of all his birds, and the hen was killed by a hawk shortly after her arrival. 

The male paired off with a roller hen (actually, i'm not sure she's 100% roller either, lol), and this was one of their first young. 

Normally I only allow the crossed pairs to breed if I've sold or given away some of the group. This pair, normally i let them breed anyhow, they always seem to make very intresting babies. They have 5 or 6 now, and all have had the same crest. If you like i could email you some pictures of the parents and offspring, might be neat to compare


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*pink pigeon*

Hi All, the pigeon u have in the pic is a komona tumbler. I have a few of them


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

David,
Thanks for the explanation & for the offer. I would appreciate the pictures very much.
Unfortunately, I am not able to post or send pictures.
It would be great to post a picture of Jesse & receive some "educated" guesses, at the least.

Phyll


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok,

I think you all are pretty funny, it is dye.......

Please follow this link....  

Rainbow Pigeons 

http://www.papillonsartpalace.com/rainbowpigeons.htm


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I think that's a horrible thing to do to a bird... dye it un-natural colors. I too used to remember going to county fairs and such as a little kid and seeing baby cickends (chicks) similiarly "treated" because they had dye injected into their egg before hatching.

That Rainbow Pigeon guy is an F-in' idiot in my book... "vitamans" and "trade secrets", gimme a break, he's abusing the poor things.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're right, Zig, sounds pretty silly to me too to do such a thing.

Does anybody know what dye it is? Does it come off when moulting?
And what are the long term effects on the birds from this dying?

Reti


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

This information was on his site below, it appears he has been checked out to make sure there is no harm coming to the pigeons.
***********************************
"The Humane Society has been out a couple of times, and they say it's all OK," said Beter, who carries a letter to that effect to events in case someone asks. 
***********************************

I think that if you emailed him, he would probably answer most of your questions, he appears to have worked at really training these birds so that they will not get lost, and I really don't think that the one that was found is associated with these, probably someone trying to duplicate what he is doing because he is located in Hawaii.

Ellen


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*dyed*

this is a pigeon that has been dyed with some haircolour, I caught some kidsin the park doing this with koolaid on e day last summer, i obviously went over and made them hand the pigeon over, and took her home and filled the tub. eventually she got in and took a bath because pigeons love to bathe! contrary to the belief that they are a dirty bird.
how nice of you to save this little cutie!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How is PinkyPigeon doing?
Daryl


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Update on Pinky Pigeon*

I have been reading over all of the comments since my last post and see there is much information. I noticed the picture DaveD posted of the Roller/Capuchine. It looks very similar to Pinky besides the color. This bird seems to puff himself up when people are near. I put him outside in his crate on a nice day and I almost didn’t recognize him after a couple minutes. He deflated himself and seemed be taller and much skinnier. He looked anorexic.
I have attempted to rub the Pink off him but it looks permanent. It’s now been close to a month and he doesn’t look any whiter. We placed a large mirror behind his crate and he seems to like posing for the bird in the mirror and cooing for the reflection.
I have been feeding him cracked corn mixed with whole corn and he is eating a lot. He drinks a lot of water a day and seems to be content. We wonder if he craves companionship. We are worried he may need exercise and a roommate.
I am happy with the bird but don’t want him just to exist in a cage by himself and not really live with exercise and companionship. I wonder if he should take a ride up to Maine to be with *Pigeon Mama (Daryl)*


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Pigeonmama would welcome him here with open wings, err, arms. I could always meet you part way, just let me know. He will be sharing a way too big loft with the valencias, after going through isolation period, and after I figure out what sex he/she is for sure, will get a mate. Will be showing Valencias up here this spring, and there is always a great variety of birds offered for sale, so I'm sure, with the experts that will be showing, I'll be able to figure out sex(if I haven't already) and find mate at the show.
Daryl
Pinky is more than welcome here, and will be loved and spoiled just like all the other people(human, feathered and furred) who live here. Oh, and you are more than welcome to visit, too, so I can spoil you, too!


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Update on Pinky Pigeon / Picture*

Here is a updated picture of Pinky. I have attempted to gain information on what type bird he is and all of the birds I am told he is I can’t seem to find on a internet search. For instance a reply mentioned he was a Roller Capuchine mix but when I search for a Capuchine I get no hits. The picture that was provided does look just like pinky minus the dye. We are not sure if Pinky will be staying with us permanently or just for the rest of the winter. Thank you Pigeon Mama for you gracious offer of adopting Pinky. We are considering this offer and should we decide he is not as happy as he could be we will more likely drive up to see you. Thanks!
But in the meantime I still am interested in finding out more about this type of bird. It has now become an obsession to figure this out. Guess I have too much time on my hands!

CANT upload picture to big! I will have to try to minimize somehow!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*when I search for a Capuchine I get no hits*
If you were looking for a picture, the pigeon in the foreground of my avatar is a white Capuchine. 

Mikko was my first adoptee.  

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K. Just let me know what you decide. Either way I will feel happy/sad. If you keep him, happy for you and sad for me. If you send him to me, happy for me/ sad for you. Just do what's best for Pinky.
Daryl


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*New Picture of Pinky bird!! Updated*

Thought it would be nice to see Pinky Pigeon. I have been trying to look up information on him but not much on the internet regarding Capuchines type birds. I hope me just feeding him popcorn is fine. Any idea what else he might like?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A well rounded diet is best, so they get various proteins and fats and such.

If you can find purpose-mixed pigeon feed, fine. Dove mix from a pet store would be OK. Could try small, raw unsalted peanuts as a treat, and small quantities of hemp seed. Maybe small piece of crispy lettuce - some like green stuff.

pigeons need red grit to be vailable, too.

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Diet*

He sure is a cutie. John gave you good advice on this. Popcorn alone isn't balanced nutrition. Can you get him some pigeon mix? It can be purchased from feed stores. If not, dove mix should be available from a pet store, though you may need to add extra safflower for protein, as the dove mix I've seen is only about 11%. He should have a mix with 14-16% protein. He also should have red grit made especially for pigeons--not the grit sold in pet stores for cage birds.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How is Pinky Pigeon doing? Hope all is going well with that sweet little bird.
Daryl


----------



## slipknot_ozzy (Apr 17, 2005)

*pinkys breed*

i know what breed he is i think he looks just like a kimoner tumbler my friend bought at a show for a doller so theres a possibilty he is that breed


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pinky's breed./Update*

That sounds like a good guess just like the other guesses that have been posted. I am fairly certain he is a cross of a few breeds based upon my research. Pinky is doing great he awaiting the mild weather so he can go out into his new pen and flap his wings. Will post more update on Pinky as they become available. Until then thank you to all of the pigeon talk crew for all of the help they provided me to order to get pinky adjusted in his new home.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Michael,
Did you decide to keep Pinky Pigeon, or find him a new home? I lost your phone # after your last call, then had to have my appendix out on April 26, so wouldn't have been able to come down to pick that sweetie up, until this weekend. Hope things work out, but will miss the Pinky Bird.
Daryl


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pinkypigeon Mate*

I was interested in getting Pinky Pigeon mate. I was going to ask all if they could tell me how to tell if it is a Male or Female. I believe I always knew the answer and I am now much surer of the sex of Pinky. He really struts his stuff in the mirror we have placed by his place. In addition, he seams to really show off allot. However, we had a little stuffed animal of a bird and put him in the cage with him and he proceeded to mount the animal. Once Pinky was though he then started to care for the stuffed bird animal. Cleaning it and grooming. So my question would be how does one find a bird show or bird selling arena in the area so that I can drive down to and purchase a mate for Pinky. I am aware of internet sites that ship birds but that seems like a lot of chaos for the birds for traveling.

Any Suggestions??


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Pinky,

I would suggest that you proceed with caution, and consider various bio-security measures. Recently, a local fancier purchased some very young birds at a farmers market. He was doing a bit of rescue work because in his words, "I felt sorry for them."

Unfortnately, he introduced these birds into his loft, neglecting the all important quarantine. The result has been pretty disasterous. Of his 32 YB's only two are still alive. He had introduced a viral infection into his loft.

I would insure that your bird has all his shots, and you take care in getting him his new soul mate.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Michael,
Contact Tony at New England Pigeon Supply, find out what he has available. I know his birds are vaccinated for any thing you'd have to worry about. He's in Conneticut, but don't have his address right in front of me. If that's too far, he might be able to tell you info on a reputable breeder closer to home, or give you dates for pigeon shows in Mass. I do know Sturbridge is a ways off, as I hope to show there this year, but don't know if there are any other shows in your area.
Daryl
I agree, Pinky needs a ladybird.


----------



## pinkypigeon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pinkys mate search responses.*

That you two for the replies. I will defiantly be sure to accomplish this possible new introduction with a focused mindset of safety for the birds above pal ship of the birds.
I have been reading up now for what feels like three months on birds since Pinky’s arrival and feel we can safely accomplish this.
I am trying top upload more pics of Pinky but the file size is to large . Must work on minimizing the properties.

I will continue to await any other thought on Pink’s mate searching ideas.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say im so happy for Pinky and he/she has a new caring home and is not lost in that crewl world.

Pinky is a beautiful pigeon!!  

Keep posting photos of the little pijiji!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

where in massachussets are you?? im here too, boston.
im just curious where in massachussets you found him?? what town/beach???


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE-size pics....*

below is an address that will help re-size pics.... very easy, if i can do it, it's definately easy....



http://forum.bonsaitalk.com/showthread.php?t=8560&highlight=picture+resizing


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks moxie. The link is posted already in the resource forum to help members resize their pics.

Reti


----------

